

Who Microsoft Needs As CEO - edoardo
http://greatpreneurs.com/who-microsoft-needs-ceo/

======
pedalpete
Good right up Edoardo. The challenge, of course, is how do they find another
Marissa Meyer? I personally have hoped that they'd bring back Ray Ozzie in the
position as CEO. He's got experience as a visionary in the tech industry, as
well as having intimate knowledge of the inner workings of Microsoft.

Sadly, I haven't seen his name tossed around at all.

